# Hi! Thinking about being a choice mom



## angie01

Hello!

Im new here so I wanted to stop and say hi! :flower: Im not yet pregnant but Im thinking of becoming a choice mom. Im turning 33 and havent met mister right so Im taking thing into my own hands. The regular story line of mister right and kids was the dream. However Ive changed my dreams to focus on goals that do not require someone else to achieve. My family and friends are all supportive and were not even surprised. Apparently him the kind of person that does things outside the box lol! Im still thinking about it simply because Im afraid of the impact a child will have on my life. Im sure its just normal anxiety though. I plan to use IUI with donor sperm.. I will be starting the process in the early summer June/July. Anyways, as you can see Im super talkative and I hope to meet new people that are friendly, understanding, and supportive of each other. 

Angie :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

How exciting :dance:

Welcome to BabyandBump Angie <3


----------



## angie01

Thank you!! I&#8217;m nervous and excited!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

